# What to eat/drink while riding?



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm sure this has been covered numerous times before, but it's the first time I'm here asking.

When out on high-intensity rides, usually for three hours or more, what, specifically, should I be bringing along? While there's only so much room in our shirt pockets, I'd like to pack them with the grub that is going to keep me going hard and fast. Since I'm running out of gas toward the end, I figure I should be consuming more.

What I bring now is two bottles on the frame (a 20oz with Gatorade, and a 16oz with electrolyte powder, half water, half juice). I've been taking a banana along. I have two Powerbar energy gels, and a Powerbar Harvest bar.

Added to which, how often should I be consuming liquids and snacks along the way?

I usually brake open a gel about 45 minutes in, and by then have probably gone through half of the 16oz. I lose track of things after that. But nearing the end of the ride, notably on the hotter days, I find myself sucking down my water like a vampire too long deprived of blood.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Wood Devil;3433399Added to which said:


> You should be eating and drinking often. I will hazard to say that you aren't drinking enough. I suggest that you stop for more fluids during your ride. Count on 20oz an hour at a *minimum*. More as it gets hotter.
> 
> Two ideas: 1) stop at a convenience store and buy Gatorade by the bottle. or 2) put some powder in a baggie and mix your own from water. But drink more. Dehydration is going to sap your strength. Also, getting calories from your drink is good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Gripped said:


> You should be eating and drinking often. I will hazard to say that you aren't drinking enough. I suggest that you stop for more fluids during your ride. Count on 20oz an hour at a *minimum*. More as it gets hotter.
> 
> Two ideas: 1) stop at a convenience store and buy Gatorade by the bottle. or 2) put some powder in a baggie and mix your own from water. But drink more. Dehydration is going to sap your strength. Also, getting calories from your drink is good.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it probably is a good idea to stop for more Gatorade. I'm just hesitant, seeing as the last time I went in to grab more drink, my foot skidded out from under me (forgot my cleat covers) and I went down -- hard -- knocking over two display racks of dvds and calling cards.

I'll just have to watch my footing I guess. Better than heat stroke, eh?


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

If you're scared about the floor, pick up a set of cleat covers. They're only a few bucks and it sounds like they could save you some embarrassment.


----------



## j.carney.tx (Jun 15, 2011)

I drink NUUN and if needed, eat some powergel chomps. My rides usually last about 2 1/2 hours, so I don't usually stop to eat. I may be slow, but I'll keep going.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

JSWhaler said:


> If you're scared about the floor, pick up a set of cleat covers. They're only a few bucks and it sounds like they could save you some embarrassment.


I've got the cleat covers.

I just forgot them that day.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I like to stop at small churches. There is always a water spiget around back.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Shotblocks & gels, heed for drink, sushi rice for longer rides.
Also like the powerbar balls for longer rides.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

brianmcg said:


> I like to stop at small churches. There is always a water spiget around back.


I just learned that trick. It's very nice, so tranquillo.

For 3-4 hour rides I normally bring two 750 ml bottles with half strength Maxim energy drink, and stop to refill with water. Bananas, maybe six or seven. Some kind of sandwich for the refill stop, and a few packs of High Five energy gels as a bonk safety measure. Energy gel also makes it easier to get pure water down when I'm going in the high yellow zone near the end of a long hard ride.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have been wondering about the same thing. I have 2 big water bottles on the frame with drink mix and some combination of powerbars gels or the gelblocks. My girl has been trying to convince me to eat less and to eat real food. She believes sugar is bad and that i need to eat as low glycemic as possible. I have tried peanut butter sandwiches but I just can't get them down. Honestly the only stuff I feel like I can get down is the manufactured stuff.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

brianmcg said:


> I like to stop at small churches. There is always a water spiget around back.


Ha! I occasionally stop in cemeteries.

I imagine the churches are cleaner, though. Corpse seepage into old piping and all in the burial places.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

pulser955 said:


> I have been wondering about the same thing. I have 2 big water bottles on the frame with drink mix and some combination of powerbars gels or the gelblocks. My girl has been trying to convince me to eat less and to eat real food. She believes sugar is bad and that i need to eat as low glycemic as possible. I have tried peanut butter sandwiches but I just can't get them down. Honestly the only stuff I feel like I can get down is the manufactured stuff.


I find the Powerbar Harvest bars are tough to get down while riding. The bananas go down nice and smooth (that doesn't sound right  ), but the bars are rather dry, and wind up coughing and getting misty-eyed ... neither of which are good when you speeding along.

I'm thinking of switching back to Cliff bars.


----------



## overgeared (Mar 22, 2011)

if you eat smart (ie the right quantity and type of food, at the right time) well before a 3 hour ride you will get through at least 2 of those hours on stored glycogen. to look after yourself for the last hour or so just drink little and often, water would do, and take on some energy in the second and third hour. i like cliff bars and shot blocks because, although expensive, the´re tasty and really easy to eat - cant say that for al energy bars and gels!


----------



## Scott D (Oct 10, 2010)

On longer rides, I eat a hammer gel or 1/2 of an energy bar about every 45 minutes. I use my cateye as a timer and reset it when I eat (I use my garmin for distance, heart rate, etc.). On rides over 3 hours I will bring some real food like PB&J.


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

I read a book about the Tarahumara, native runners from Mexico, who will run all day and eat nothing except drinking a concoction which includes chia seeds--a source of omega-3 fatty acids. I've been experimenting with them by putting them in my bottles for 3 hour Saturday rides and I swear they help, noticeably so. My wife and kids make fun of me saying I'm eating chia pets. But it actually works--or is one hell of a placebo that I'm happy to keep using.

Here is the book:

http://www.amazon.com/Born-to-Run-ebook/dp/B0028MBKVG


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Gatorback said:


> I read a book about the Tarahumara, native runners from Mexico, who will run all day and eat nothing except drinking a concoction which includes chia seeds--a source of omega-3 fatty acids. I've been experimenting with them by putting them in my bottles for 3 hour Saturday rides and I swear they help, noticeably so. My wife and kids make fun of me saying I'm eating chia pets. But it actually works--or is one hell of a placebo that I'm happy to keep using.
> 
> Here is the book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Born-to-Run-ebook/dp/B0028MBKVG


Do the seeds actually dissolve? Probably not, huh. What is in your concoction?


----------



## j.carney.tx (Jun 15, 2011)

voodooguy said:


> Do the seeds actually dissolve? Probably not, huh. What is in your concoction?


The seeds actually swell up with a layer of gelatin-like material. A bit slimy with a kiwi seed-like crunch. A good trick is to drop a tablespoon into about 8oz of warm-ish water (helps them soften/swell up a little quicker) and stir for a bit; it'll get a bit clumpy if you don't.


----------



## Guylum Bardot (Jun 10, 2011)

I buy chia seeds by the pound pill my own capsules. Chia, chlorella, spirulina capsules and water get me through anything and are compact and easy to swallow. Just food in pill form. Google the nutritional value. Awesome.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sunflower butter or Nutella or peanut butter and honey sandwiches. Bananas. Perpetuum in a bottle or two for 3+ hour rides. Eat and drink w/in the first 15 minutes...


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

i use accelerade for both bottles, MOJO cliif bars (love tese things) although I do slow down to eat them. Not much for the gu's and stuff but sammich is almond butter, honey and bannana. I force myself to start eating 30min into ride even if not hungry. In general i think the rule was between 250-350cal/hr dependent on person.

Although I do have energy at the ends of rides and rarely bonk I often do cramp but for me this has been happening for years so take my advice with a grain of salt


----------



## kiroskka (Mar 9, 2008)

Gatorback said:


> I read a book about the Tarahumara, native runners from Mexico, who will run all day and eat nothing except drinking a concoction which includes chia seeds--a source of omega-3 fatty acids. I've been experimenting with them by putting them in my bottles for 3 hour Saturday rides and I swear they help, noticeably so. My wife and kids make fun of me saying I'm eating chia pets. But it actually works--or is one hell of a placebo that I'm happy to keep using.
> 
> Here is the book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Born-to-Run-ebook/dp/B0028MBKVG


I discovered chia seeds some months back. I like Wingfoot's Iskiate drink mix. I always pack some on every ride now. It dose seem to help when I am out riding for hours. It was a bit strange to drink at first, especially when squirting it out of a camelbak bottle.


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

voodooguy said:


> Do the seeds actually dissolve? Probably not, huh. What is in your concoction?


I have used Accelerade for a long time, so I'm just adding a tablespoon of chia seeds to each bottle of Accelerade (made using powder with 1.5 scoops per bottle). As j.carney.tx says they basically gel up. When in larger bottles you don't get the gelatin like substance that you get when you mix it with a small amount of water or juice, but you they still swell up.

After posting this morning I decided to look at the nutritional info on the package. Chia seeds have good fat (all polyunsaturated), protein, a little bit in the way of carbs. They have omega-3 fatty acids. The information on there also says they have more antioxidants than blueberries. 

Not a bad addition to your favorite sports drink.


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

Guylum Bardot said:


> I buy chia seeds by the pound pill my own capsules. Chia, chlorella, spirulina capsules and water get me through anything and are compact and easy to swallow. Just food in pill form. Google the nutritional value. Awesome.


I'm going to check out Chlorella. 

I have used spirulina, although not on a ride. I was mixing it with a glass of milk. I can see how pill form would be useful with spirulina because mixing it with food results in seriously green teeth. It looks like you drank green food coloring. 

I read a lot about nutrition and diet and am convinced that many of our society's serious health issues would dramatically decline if we had better diets.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Totally agree with the 20oz an hour and take three water bottles and then stop for more. It is cheaper to get the gallon jugs than bottled water and I am usually with my riding partner and maybe a third person where a gallon can be shared. gatorade is great but coke/pepsi diluted 1/2 works good too. My food of choice is PB and Fluff rolled up in wheat tortilla shells and then split in half. I have learned to spread it out so that it doesn't ooze out the edges and make a mess. My brother is a diabetic and I did a little research regarding this and have taken his and my sugar levels along long rides. It gave me a good amount of info and sore finger tips. Drops start occurring after the first hour and then around 45 and 60 mins after that, depending on the effort. The PB, fluff or honey gives a pretty good combo of glycemic index, with the diluted coke giving a decent short term lift. Coke and pepsi have a pH around 3.5 this is the level where max absorption occurs in your stomach.
I ride almost everyday and this is the cheapest working food intake I have found. Yummy pigouts such as frozen snickers bars are very enjoyable though


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

I should add that I weigh myself before and after my rides, a five pound weight loss isn't uncommon and I drink diluted grapefruit juice until my weight is where it was pre-ride. If I don't have a scale I go till my urine is close to clear and I am going pretty frequently.

Yeah I am an obsessive endurance athlete...but if I wasn't it would have been something else and the damn monkey would still be on my back.


----------



## Guylum Bardot (Jun 10, 2011)

Gatorback said:


> I'm going to check out Chlorella.
> 
> I have used spirulina, although not on a ride. I was mixing it with a glass of milk. I can see how pill form would be useful with spirulina because mixing it with food results in seriously green teeth. It looks like you drank green food coloring.
> 
> I read a lot about nutrition and diet and am convinced that many of our society's serious health issues would dramatically decline if we had better diets.


I bought 2 lbs. of spirulina powder to mix in smoothies but taste was horrible no matter how I tried to mask the flavor. Capping it was a ginormous mess as well. Supposedly spirulina gives you more energy than chlorella but I rarely take one without the other The chia seeds are also high in protein, cheap and retain water helping with hydration.


----------



## Noobs_together (Jul 15, 2011)

During ride I bring a bar of snickers? Or perhaps banana? Drink? Isotonic drinks and plain water on the other...although its for sure for short rides and not for long one's.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Just to keep this in context... are we talking about in-race food, or just general food for a ride? 

Because, on a social ride, sure, you can eat just about anything... but how many of these mixes have been tested in long road races?


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Wait......So youre actually eating Chia pet seeds?


----------



## cleaner11 (Jul 21, 2011)

*re*

Nutella or peanut butter and honey sandwiches. Bananas are best to eat and drink.


----------



## vertigho (Jul 25, 2011)

I still have yet to go for my first ride, so I will need to test these out, but Larabars are some of the best food in the world.

Pure, natural food with lots of wonderful, unprocessed fruits and nuts. Energy in its purest form. Some don't taste too pleasant, but there are others that are delicious.


----------



## hooj1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sandwich cut into 4ths. Peanut butter, honey and bananas


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

I like to take a foot long Sub with me on anything over 2 hours. I have trouble fitting it in my jersey pockets though, so I generally stuff it down my shorts. :shocked:


----------



## v b chil-n (Jul 26, 2011)

This thread has been very educational. I just started riding and have never brought anything along other than water. Where do you guys store all this food?


----------



## statureman (Apr 20, 2011)

v b chil-n said:


> This thread has been very educational. I just started riding and have never brought anything along other than water. Where do you guys store all this food?


Back Jersey pockets.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

+1 for snickers bars. 50:50 coke & water in the bottles.


----------



## v b chil-n (Jul 26, 2011)

statureman said:


> Back Jersey pockets.


lol. maybe when I get one. I'm still rockin tee shirts and shorts


----------



## parkerm (Aug 10, 2011)

I like clif z bars (yup, kids clif bars) - smaller so they fit in a pocket better and dont fill you up quite as much, and the flavors are good. You can get mixed packs for not too bad a price too.


----------



## j.carney.tx (Jun 15, 2011)

Newnan3 said:


> Wait......So youre actually eating Chia pet seeds?


soak them in warm water for about 5 minutes and their shells absorb a bunch of water, expanding into a slippery goo. Very easy to drink when mixed with maybe a little lime juice and a little bit of sugar.


----------



## j.carney.tx (Jun 15, 2011)

hooj1 said:


> Sandwich cut into 4ths. Peanut butter, honey and bananas


I gave up on peanut butter. Takes too much water to get down. Now honey, bacon and banana I could do!


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

pulser955 said:


> She believes sugar is bad and that i need to eat as low glycemic as possible.


I know this is a late reply, but ...

During exercise your body has no insulin response. Take in sugar and use it practically immediately. Basically, you want to eat/drink simple carbs during rides. Once you get off the bike you can start thinking about glycemic index.


----------

